# Red Fox Question??



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Not sure where to post this, so I'll try it here:

When is the red fox mating season?? We have two beautiful reds just lying curled up in the snow on the hill behind the house. They've been there all morning. Every once in awhile they'll get up and do the "kabokie dance thing" Makes me wonder.

NB


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

right now through March or so, depending on the weather and sunlight...same for coyotes.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Thanks Linda.

They are still there together at 3PM. Coupla foxy lovebirds, they are.

NB


----------

